# Asgard tools



## Mud_monkey (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have any experience with the asgard tools? I am just starting off on my own (been in the trade for over 7 years) andwould like to get ny first full set but untill i am more established i cant really break out 5k for tapetech or columbia etc. I am torn between level5 and asgard. The level5 i have used before and like it but the asgard i have not. I like features on both any suggestions or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Mud_monkey said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the asgard tools? I am just starting off on my own (been in the trade for over 7 years) andwould like to get ny first full set but untill i am more established i cant really break out 5k for tapetech or columbia etc. I am torn between level5 and asgard. The level5 i have used before and like it but the asgard i have not. I like features on both any suggestions or feedback would be appreciated.


Ok i have level5 boxes they work just fine, i have tapepro box also, no real difference except wheel placement finish wish, start with what you can afford then upgrade IF Needed, some guys can work magic with what they have at their disposal.


----------



## David Schwaiger (6 mo ago)

I agree with Mjaw, everybody must start somewhere which means buying the tools you can afford. What matters is doing an excellent job. As you make money, the rest will take care of itself over time. I don't do a whole lot of drywall, but I try to buy tools and products that make my job easier with the best results. Good luck on your journey.


----------

